# Pressure test boiler intake/exhaust?



## mtn_plumb (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm scabbing on an office to our house and replaced/moved the boiler in the process. During rough mechanical, inspector said that we would need to pressure test combustion air and flue piping for boiler per IRC. Can anyone give me a reference for this?

I've tested DWV stack at 5 psi before, but wasn't expecting a pressure test on intake/exhaust for boiler. I can hook it up, but trying to avoid any unnecessary work.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You only need a few water column of gas, this is the easiest route.


.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> You only need a few water column of gas, this is the easiest route.
> 
> 
> .



I need this for the a guy at work.. Heavy beer drinker.. Comes in morning after drinking 15 tall boys and eating a lb of Garlic.. boys clear out quick from the stench of his Anus.. Could use the daffodil and Tulip scent


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you must make sure the sphincter valve is strong enough for the test or you can permanently damage the boiler...


----------



## mtn_plumb (Oct 18, 2017)

the hell?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mtn_plumb said:


> the hell?



close............................thats what happens when you enter a place you shouldnt be...........


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

..............................


----------



## mtn_plumb (Oct 18, 2017)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> close............................thats what happens when you enter a place you shouldnt be...........


:vs_closedeyes:

Appreciate it gents.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

mtn_plumb said:


> :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Appreciate it gents.



You will need to fill in an introduction, if not your posts will be locked or deleted and quite possibly your account too. :


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mtn_plumb said:


> the hell?


:devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------

